# NFL Playoffs



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I think their is a very good chance that the Vikes and Pack will be playing in the NFC Championship game at the Dome.That would be a great game with a huge storyline.Even bigger than the 2 regular season games were.

NFC
Cowboys over Eagles
Packers over Cardinals

Vikes over Cowboys
Packers over Saints

Vikes over Packers

AFC
Jets over Bengals
Patriots over Ravens

Colts over Jets
Chargers over Patriots

Chargers over Colts

Superbowl
Vikes over Chargers


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

A very possible scenario. Although I thing the Queens may have a difficult time beating the Pack for a third time this year. The playoffs will be interesting.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

as a Vikes fan I hope Ken is right

here are my pics.

AFC

Ravens over Patriots
Bengals over Jets

Colts over Ravens
Chargers over Bengals

Chargers over Colts

NFC

Eagles over Cowboys
Cardinals over Packers

Eagles over Saints
Vikings over Cardinals

Eagles over Vikings

Super Bowl

Eagles over Chargers


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I agree with everyone that the Chargers are going to get to the Bowl on the AFC side....of course it's a crap shoot on the NFC side.

I always felt the hot teams going into the playoffs are the one's to beat. I don't know after last week's game if the Eagles will have the heat to win that much on the road. Good thing for the Vikings they're at home all the way through, or will at least play in a dome (horrible year outside).

If the Vikings had to play the Packers a few weeks ago I don't think the Vikings would've stood a chance....but as long as the Vikings keep loose on the play calling and play to their strengths like they did last week, Vikings will dominate. There's just too much talent on that team, it's all up to the play calling IMO.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I would love to see a Vikes vs Pack match up......but I think it might happen sooner than later...

My NFC picks

Eagles over Dallas
Pack over Cards

Vikes over Pack
NO over Eagles

Vikes over NO.

The agree on SD winning it all in the AFC.

The Eagles looked horrible last week.....but I can not cheer for Dallas two weeks in a row. :lol:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

NFC
Cowboys over Eagles
Packers over Cardinals

Cowboys over Vikes (Best Day Ever! I watch football every Sunday with Vikings fans) 
Saints over Packers

Cowboys over Saints

AFC
Bengals over Jets
Patriots over Ravens

Colts over Bengals
Chargers over Patriots

Chargers over Colts

Superbowl
Chargers over Cowboys


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

I forgot to account for reseeding in my predictions. I'll have to adjust picks after this weekend.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow....now that was one hell of a football game.I love watching those kind when you don't care who wins....13 TD in 1 game!!!!There was over 1,000 yds of offense.Hope the Vikes defense plays better than that next Sunday.

Officials missed a facemask violation.The question is......It looks like he knocked the ball out then hit the facemask.So no TD but the Cards get the ball after a 15 yd penalty.
Here's the video......





I don't feel sorry for the Pukes though.....The officials missed a face mask on Adrian Pederson against the Bears on that Monday night game in overtime that cost the Vikes the number 1 seed.I guess you have to take the bad with the good.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

A. Rodgers looks like the real deal.Still one major flaw.....holds the ball way to long.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

KEN W said:


> A. Rodgers looks like the real deal.Still one major flaw.....holds the ball way to long.


Not many QB's that would've taken that kind of abuse/pocket pressure and still throw up those numbers all season. That always separates a few QBs in the NFL from all the rest IMO.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Bucky Goldstein said:


> as a Vikes fan I hope Ken is right
> 
> here are my pics.
> 
> ...


2/4 won't make it in Vegas!

Here are the new picks

AFC 
Baltimore over Indy
San Diego over NYJ

San Diego over Baltimore

NFC

MN over Dallas
Ari over NO

MN over Ari

Super Bowl: Vikes!

That's right I changed it up quite a bit. Karma for the Vikes...

FYI I placed a bet in mid Oct (via the little lady) at Bellagio on Baltimore and the Vikes to take it down. They were both around 10-1. I'll dig out the tickets to see exact odds if it comes to that. So, go Vikes and Ravens!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Vikes roll.....great win.This is why Brett Favre said he was coming back. And back he is - maybe better than ever. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Man!!!!!! My playoff pool picks are really stinking it up!!!!!!!!!

Pack lost, I had them in MN next week!

Jets keep screwing up my AFC side as well!!!!!!!

So now the Vikes are the only team I have left that can make it to the Super Bowl. I had the Chargers on that side!!

But all in all as long as the Vikes are standing I am happy!!!!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

holmsvc said:


> NFC
> 
> Cowboys over Vikes (Best Day Ever! I watch football every Sunday with Vikings fans)
> 
> It was the best day ever,,,,,,,,,,,,for the Vikes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :rollin:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow what a route. If the D-line shows up next week it could hopefully throw Drew out of rhythm. Kind of hard to throw down field when you're running for your life.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

holmsvc said:


> NFC
> Cowboys over Vikes (Best Day Ever! I watch football every Sunday with Vikings fans)
> Superbowl
> Chargers over Cowboys


Nice.....Now please pick the Aints!!

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Wow what a route. If the D-line shows up next week it could hopefully throw Drew out of rhythm. Kind of hard to throw down field when you're running for your life.


I think home field and the crowd noise had a lot to do with it.Will be hard to duplicate that defensive intensity down there.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

The defense played lights out and Favre and Rice are on fire. The nice thing about playing at the Dome is that it lets the Vikes know how loud the Superdome gets. 
I think we really need to get AP going against a weaker run defense than Dallas had. The best way to keep a good quarterback from scoring is by not letting him on the field. Run the ball, control the clock, which I think we should definitely be able to do. 
It will be interesting to see if the Vike's game plan mimics the Cowboys, who beat the Saints the first time.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Skol Vikings, let's win this game, 
Skol Vikings, honor your name, 
Go get that first down, 
Then get a touchdown. 
Rock 'em . . . Sock 'em 
Fight! Fight! Fight! Fight! 
Go Vikings, run up the score, 
You'll hear us yell for more. . . 
V-I-K-I-N-G-S 
Skol, Vikings, let's go!


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

what a great game to watch as a Vikes game.

I quit trying to pick anymore games.

Go VIKES


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Now who do you like?

VIKINGS?
SAINTS?
COLTS?
JETS?

I like the Vikings chances but my money goes down on Peyton Manning in Miami.
Sam


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I just want to know where that #**[email protected] Colt is at right now. He has been a big vikes fan all year.

Enlighten all of us Colt...........


----------

